# Photos of Ludwigia Repens submerged and emersed



## rwong2k10

Hi everyone,

Here are two photos of Ludwidia repens in my aquarium in two forms, one is submerged and one is emersed

thank-you for looking

Ray

Ludwigia Repens Emersed by RW-Photography, on Flickr

Ludwigia Repens Submerged by RW-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Chiumanfu

Beautiful ludwigia Ray! Mine never get even close to that red.


----------



## mtlister

Love it. Anytime my plants begin to grow out of the water column they shrivel up and dry out. What is your secret?


----------



## rwong2k10

I'm going to guess the lights are about 6" above the aquarium, my office aquarium is a 20 gallon and the lights are about 8 inches and I have stems and flowers above the aquarium.

Here's the full aquarium shot and you can see the distance between the water surface and the lights, just my guess, if it gets too close it will shrivel up also 
120 gallon jan 2015 by RW-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mtlister

That is probably the reason why. My lights are a heck of a lot closer to the waterline than that. Beautiful tank.


----------



## Hammer

rwong2k10,
When is the seminar? That's super tight ludwigia. Again, just because it was only said a few times....How do you get it soooooo awesome red? You must sing to it at night.


----------



## rwong2k10

Heh

There might be too much light, I've noticed some plants aren't doing too well or crawl then I take them out 

I think I have too many red plants in this aquarium, at least my wife says so

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

rwong2k10 said:


> I think I have too many red plants in this aquarium, at least my wife says so


No such thing as too many red plants, unless all your fish are red too.


----------



## rwong2k10

AccidentalAquarist said:


> No such thing as too many red plants, unless all your fish are red too.


the funny thing is, in my aquarium i have a brownish carpeting plant called hygrophila araguaia, that if I replaced my glosso, would make this tank even more red 

more photos coming up soon, my ludwigia pink ovalis is growing well but super slow and my ludwigia var. inclinada cuba has adapted to my aquarium and is growing well.

On the other hand, my blyxa japonica doesn't do well in this aquarium, I've always had success with this plant in other aquariums, so it might be too much light, in a lower lit tank of mine, it's growing quite well


----------



## Reckon

Would definitely love to see a good araguaia carpet!


----------



## Morainy

Stunning plants!


----------



## JeanetteNash

I love such simple and beautiful photo shoots, you have chosen a very good light Also, if you are using Lightroom, you will be interested to read this article to learn how to get Adobe Lightroom for free http://fixthephoto.com/how-to-get-lightroom-for-free.html


----------



## JeanetteNash

I definitely can learned a lot from this. Can't wait to put it all into action.

https://damagedphotorestoration.com/free-raw-files-for-retouching


----------



## rwong2k10

Sounds great

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## JeanetteNash

What wonderful photos, you have real talent!


----------



## JeanetteNash

It's so original, it seems this was missing many interesting projects in photography.


----------

